# Avian Influenza Update



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

We have just received notification that the states of Michigan, Ohio and West Virginia have also banned bird shows, exhibits, swap meets, pigeon races, etc. They do not currently report any known cases. This is a precautionary measure on their part to protect their poultry industry. Birds that are part of these events are co-mingled and that is when potential for spread of the virus is highest.

Again, the AU encourages members to continue to monitor their state department of agriculture and vet websites to determine what, if any, restrictions are in place in their particular state. 





Though we argue that pigeons are not poultry and have not been historically susceptible to AI, they still include any birds that are co-mingled due to the precedent of the virus and the way the virus is behaving. The virus is incredibly powerful.





We will continue to petition state officials to ease the restrictions that now impact pigeon fanciers and will send updates on progress.





We would like to thank the AU members that have been diligent about forwarding updates as changes occur frequently.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Well I have birds in one of these states, hope the ban is lifted before young bird season.

They had a link so you could see what your state is doing but I cant seem to make it work.
Dave


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

I am in a combine that is shut down. I got the call last night 10pm. Was set to race a 500 shipping today. I hear in our reports that Indiana is also shut down. Looks like i'll be concentrating on my young bird training and hopefully the ban will be lifted in time. Jim


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

CJC...Central Jersey Combine cancelled their 400 Miler from Ohio....Going to race a shorter race from Western Pa......Hopefully,this virus thing will end soon,and be under control,so we can race our YB`s....Alamo


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Alamo said:


> CJC...Central Jersey Combine cancelled their 400 Miler from Ohio....Going to race a shorter race from Western Pa......Hopefully,this virus thing will end soon,and be under control,so we can race our YB`s....Alamo


They did the same thing with the Long Island Combine 400 mile race we shipped tonight. They are going to go to the last exit in PA get a GPS reading and let them up there. Should be about 30 miles short of our normal 400 mile station. There was also talk that PA might follow I don't know how true that is. But if that's the case and it lasts until YB season IDK what we are going to do here since all of our YB races are released in PA. They did have a case years ago where we couldn't go into PA for I think it was Newcastle disease. Where we had to go into upstate NY. But they made a breaking point and the races were unfair since birds from the north shore and out on the east end were flying across the Long Island Sound and flying a shorter distance then they were getting credit for.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

Bummer for me,, I am in Indiana and they have shut us down along with Michigan and Ohio I believe. I was not planning on racing old birds,, but sure am hoping something is straightened up by young birds!! I don't know the specifics on how its all going down and if we will be in trouble for racing,, but the combine has voted not to test it and find out. Young bird training will be starting for me in roughly a month. I hope things look better by then. Keeping my fingers crossed!!!


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

This is so unfortunate, as it is widely known that the virus does not infect pigeons. In addition pigeons are known to not carry the virus which might infect other birds.
So far we are lucky in Minnesota. Even though the state has the most reported cases of confirmed AI pigeon racing has not been curtailed.
Those states which have shut down pigeon activities are I think suffering from knee jerk political reaction.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

*This could happen..*...Lost pigeon goes down,and walks in Chicken/Turkey poop witch is contaminated with the virus....Flies a few miles,and lands in a flock of Turkeys/Chickens,that are NOT contaminated,and leaves some germs there....etc etc etc....Well,when we have a 400 to 600 mile race,how many pigeons are coming home late ??How many are stopping for water/food somewhere ??? You have to get real guys....The pigeons will not get the virus...But they can carry it on their feet,and deposit it anywhere and everywhere......Alamo


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

Alamo, to a degree what you state is possible. However, very few backyard poultry flocks have been identified as having the disease. The overwhelming majority of the flocks infected are in secure confinement facilities which it would be extremely unlikely that a pigeon could enter.
The reality of this is the powers to be don't actually know or are not telling the real facts as to how this was introduced or spread. It is a real stretch to accept that it is being spread by migratory waterfowl.


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

You're right about how nobody knows how its spread. Could be animal meal by products in the feed ! Who knows and who is not telling. I'm sure if the truth got out there would be an uproar about it.


----------



## Brown Family Lofts (Jun 26, 2013)

My understanding is here in indiana is one loft races are not affected by racing ban. As they all are from one loft and not mingling as a regular club race.


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Brown Family Lofts said:


> My understanding is here in indiana is one loft races are not affected by racing ban. As they all are from one loft and not mingling as a regular club race.


The only snag you might have is the shipping of birds across state lines. I am witness to a fellow that was trying to ship a squeaker across a state line to a loft in another state to race in a 1 loft race which was not allowed. There is also question about the race. It all has to happen within the state of origin. Ask lots of question to be safe. There was another wild goose found in Michigan in recent days with the disease that is making things tougher as we go. Jim


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Just received this by email.....http://www.kyagr.com/Kentucky-AGNEW...-as-proactive-response-to-avian-flu-outb.html


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Dear Pigeon Friends......The US States that have banned the TRANSPORTATION,and movement of ANY birds,any bird SHOWS etc,and that INCLUDES One Loft Racing....NO TRANSPORTING birds for any reason....How in the world can a OLR be any different then a combine/club race ?? *You can`t truck them down the road !!!!!*...........Alamo


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

The Hoosier Classic is being held very close to me. Jim Ward did contact the state about having it and was told that OLR are not going to be included in the ban since the birds are all in one spot. My understanding of the ban is not the movement of birds,, but rather the congergation of different birds from different locations in one spot,, ie the shows and fairs and swap meets and such


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

You all can add the states of Kansas and Iowa to the list of banned states. Our federation just found out Thursday at 4pm that no birds could be transported into Iowa or Kansas. They moved over to Missouri for our 600 mile race tomorrow but the big problem is going to be the Mid-West race from Topeka in two weeks.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

They said our state of Wisconsin is off the problem list and only a few million turkeys died or were killed from 6 farms in Barron county. Those farms will be cleaned and sanitized and watched , tested, etc for the next 6 months before any birds will be raised there. The big problem is that there are 2 different types of bird flu . The first just puts the birds off form, ( ruffled feathers) the bad flu has is the ( 5 in its name )I don't know the exact name off hand but that's the killer one. A guy that raises turkeys down the road from me told me if any bird is found with the deadly type the CDC would quarantine off a 6 mile radius and go to every home and test any bird on the property. I don't know how extreme they would get but he was very worried this spring over his farm. Not so much now that the big scare is over in Wisconsin.


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Alamo said:


> Dear Pigeon Friends......The US States that have banned the TRANSPORTATION,and movement of ANY birds,any bird SHOWS etc,and that INCLUDES One Loft Racing....NO TRANSPORTING birds for any reason....How in the world can a OLR be any different then a combine/club race ?? *You can`t truck them down the road !!!!!*...........Alamo


That's how I feel!! I have kept training mine, 50/70 mile tosses hoping to race and I'm probably wasting my time. There feeling tops also, great returns fighting there way in the trap. WOW, I want to race.


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

ERIC K said:


> You all can add the states of Kansas and Iowa to the list of banned states. Our federation just found out Thursday at 4pm that no birds could be transported into Iowa or Kansas. They moved over to Missouri for our 600 mile race tomorrow but the big problem is going to be the Mid-West race from Topeka in two weeks.


I'm sad I have 9 just itching to go! :-(


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey Pigeonflyer....Read this:
Avian Influenza Update – June 4, 2015....This is from the ARPU web site...Not me(Alamo)...
As the Avian Influenza has spread into the Mississippi Flyway, several states
have been severely affected. As of June 4, 2015, Indiana, Michigan, Minnesota,
Kansas, Iowa, Nebraska, Ohio and West Virginia have banned bird shows,
exhibits, swap meets, *transporting birds,* etc. Several of the states listed above have not detected the virus, but are taking this measure as a precaution to protect their poultry industry. Birds that are part of these events are co-mingled with other birds and that is when potential for spread of the virus is highest.

What don`t you understand about what is written by the AU,on what is happening in these US States ?? Does anyone believe that the word "TRANSPORTING",doesn`t relate to "RACING" in any way ?? Racing/Transporting is one in the same...I can care less if it`s a OLR,or any club/combine race...They don`t want you transporting pigeons/birds by car/truck etc....Even training is "Transporting" !!....I don`t like what is happening,and more/less then anyone else.....But if anyone is caught transporting birds,especially in or out to another STATE,that has a *"Transporting" quarantine* they better have a good lawyer and allot of money.....Alamo

*PS:Just read from a recent update that one or two states will allow training within their state,but no birds should be mixed in the baskets....That means my buddy Jim,Chad,Tony and myself,if it is OK in WVa to train our birds,we can go to the same release/training spot,and let our birds go together...As long as MY birds are in MY basket,and not mixed up with my 3 buddies,and their birds are in their own baskets also ofcourse.....Alamo*


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Avian Influenza Update – June 8, 2015
Last week we reported that there were several states (OH, IN, MI, WV) that have a
ban on fairs, exhibits, or other events where birds are co-mingled with other
birds.
We encourage members within those states to wait to determine how the
situation will affect young bird racing, futurities, etc.
The state vets we have been in communication with have all indicated the ban
should be temporary but are not able to estimate, with any certainty, as to when
the ban would be lifted.
*It has been brought to our attention that an individual contacted one state vet and
was extremely argumentative and confrontational. This impedes our progress
and the ability to build a relationship with the very officials that will make
decisions, which will affect us going forward.*
While we are all very frustrated with the current situation, we have to exercise
diplomacy. We also need to work together not against each other.
Please monitor your state websites for updates. We will continue to send out
alerts as we receive information or new developments occur.....


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

June 12th Update by the AU.....


*Avian Influenza Update*

*We have attempted to keep members apprised of events developing in the states within the Mississippi Flyway where Avian Influenza is present and in neighboring states of the Flyway. Events are changing and the state veterinarians are posting updates frequently. Some are not as forthcoming with information.

In the past, the AU has worked with USDA and studies have been conducted that illustrate pigeons are not susceptible to Avian Influenza. We do not suggest pigeons are defined as poultry. They are not. However, the state vets have the authority to implement protocol they deem necessary to protect their poultry industry.

To date, approximately 46 million chickens and turkeys have been destroyed and 30 countries will not allow our poultry products, which is devastating to the poultry industry.

States within the Mississippi Flyway are Alabama, Arkansas, Indiana, Illinois, Iowa, Kentucky, Louisiana, Michigan, Minnesota, Mississippi, Missouri, Ohio, Tennessee, Wisconsin, and the Canadian provinces of Saskatchewan, Manitoba and Ontario.

Though not in the Flyway, we understand they are allowing movement in Kansas. 

The state of Michigan Department of Agriculture has announced a confirmed case of Avian Influenza detected in geese. They had a precautionary ban on shows and events where birds were co-mingled with other birds in an effort to prevent the virus from infecting Michigan flocks. Similar to Ohio, individual members may train their birds within the state. We are told birds should not be basketed together for training, rather individually.

The state vet in Iowa has indicated they also have a ban on movement, shows, and other events where birds are co-mingled with other birds.

In Illinois, there have been no cases detected, they indicate racing is ok, however, members need to be aware of the protocols in place in the states they travel through and from where the birds will be liberated.

The Wisconsin site reports that they have lifted their quarantine zones. The do have a ban on movement to swap meets and open shows that are not affiliated with the county or state fairs.

In Missouri, the state vet has recently said they are not allowing birds in from other states. They consider any gathering of birds as exhibition and disallowing.

North Carolina (follow link for press release) has suspended shows through the end of 2015.

Pennsylvania (follow link for press release) has suspended shows through the end of 2015.

Kentucky (follow link for press release) is allowing in-state bird activity only - nothing coming into the state and nothing leaving the state. 

Most of this information is what had been previously reported, however, some states have had events occur and changes have been made.

Vets from our Scientific Taskforce were involved and working with us very early on participating in our initial calls with the USDA and continue to work with us. 

We cannot stress enough the importance of members monitoring their individual sites as changes are being made often.

We will continue to send out alerts as we receive information or new developments occur.


*


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Alamo said:


> Dear Pigeon Friends......The US States that have banned the TRANSPORTATION,and movement of ANY birds,any bird SHOWS etc,and that INCLUDES One Loft Racing....NO TRANSPORTING birds for any reason....How in the world can a OLR be any different then a combine/club race ?? *You can`t truck them down the road !!!!!*...........Alamo


I have not read anywhere of your words NO TRANSPORTING birds for any reason.

What is your source? Have chickens disappeared in your grocery?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I have some birds I need to ship to North Carolina from Nebraska wonder if I'll be able to ship.
Dave


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

*Please read post #23 above.*...The June 4th AU release of Info from the USDA of the US States involved with this virus...I believe I made the words "Transporting" in *RED,*so that everyone can see what the USDA from these States wants from it`s law biding citizens!!!....Alamo

*PS:My combine(IRPC) in western Pa,we have a everyone has their birds on the truck in ONE basket....So I have my 15 birds in one race crate,old Tony has his 22 in his race crate,etc,etc..etc....That`s a positive for our combine as far as racing goes...BUT....We race from WV...Ohio...Ky....And there is the problem...NO TRANSPORTING of any birds into these 3 states,unless,this virus problem goes away.....Alamo*


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

I separated my racers today, Loft flying my young birds between storms. Only 7 days b4 my buddies decide to scrub the season, and I don't see much hope. We have to do what is right for the sport though. We don't need any bad news for the thing we all love to do..... Jim


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

The Greater Boston Concourse has had to adjust the length of their 500 and 600 mile races due to the Ohio restrictions. The 500 is typically liberated in Ashtabula OH, and the 600 mile in Sandusky OH. We are now taking the birds as a far away as we can in NY, which gives us about a 425.


----------



## Brown Family Lofts (Jun 26, 2013)

According to state of Indiana one loft races are not affected cause all birds are housed at one loft location. That Is straight from the state vet who is over seeing the ban.


----------



## Brown Family Lofts (Jun 26, 2013)

There is no restrictions on shipping of birds thru usps that I'm aware of. Just shipped 9 birds yesterday with no issues. 7 going Illinois 1 to Washington and 1 to texas


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Brown Family Lofts:
If the INDIANA OLR is racing in the STATE of INDIANA ONLY,you are correct...BUT....If the releasing of race birds is from another state that has a BAN on bringing in birds and releasing etc,the OLR guys are breaking the law...Your not telling us if the race is from a BANNED state !!!!!........Alamo


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

*June 15th Update:From the AU web site:*

Some states outside the Flyway are also taking precautionary measures.
*New York* (follow link for press release) has stopped all fair and youth show
competitions to safeguard against Avian Flu.
*South Carolina* (follow link for press release) recommends no co-mingling of birds as
precaution. No outbreak has been found yet.
Though not in the Flyway, we understand they are allowing movement in
*Kansas. *


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

You have to watch the wording, it follows from state to state. No (co-mingling) or no (transporting). I keep catching myself trying to twist the wording in my favor, but it is what it is. We have to do what is best for the sport and how the public views us as sportsman. Jim


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

We are still racing. I mailed some birds yesterday with zero issues. (Other then the long line at the post office.  )
Oh and I printed my own label and saved quite a bit of money. Thanks you guys for turning me on to that.


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

It is an interesting situation. The USPS is shipping pigeons and chickens regardless of location or source without interruption.
The whole thing is illogical. The powers that be have no idea what is causing this to occur and spread as it has.
The theory related to migrating birds does not hold water. The first cases were reported in British Columbia and then the Pacific Northwest at a time when no migration was in progress. Much less from N to S.
I will not violate the law, but it is a case of nonsensical regulations imposed. Next they will outlaw the transport of dogs, cats and humans as the virus may mutate to affect them.


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

Any updates on the Topeka?


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

ejb3810 said:


> It is an interesting situation. The USPS is shipping pigeons and chickens regardless of location or source without interruption.
> The whole thing is illogical. The powers that be have no idea what is causing this to occur and spread as it has.
> The theory related to migrating birds does not hold water. The first cases were reported in British Columbia and then the Pacific Northwest at a time when no migration was in progress. Much less from N to S.
> I will not violate the law, but it is a case of nonsensical regulations imposed. Next they will outlaw the transport of dogs, cats and humans as the virus may mutate to affect them.


What you are saying is not too far fetched. I call it the do gooder affect. One problem keeps trickling down until it hurts a little bit of everything. At some point the AU or whatever powers available will have to draw a line in the sand and say there is no proof pigeons, cats, and dogs are a part of the problem or solution, so leave us alone. Jim


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

*Avian Influenza Update June 19th by the ARPU:
NEW INFORMATION
Georgia (follow link for press release) AI was found in chickens as of June 9. We
will report if any regulations are imposed that may affect homing pigeons.*....Alamo


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

*AU June 21st Update:
e-Alert
Avian Influenza Update
Most recent news . . . 

Kansas - The state veterinarians office has asked that they receive the following prior to any race release activity.

1. A point of contact for the race release that will take place.
2. A list of birds and owner contact information.

In order to present a cooperative effort to the state office, please provide this information to the AU office one week in advance of the release event. Please assist us in this effort. Presenting this positive action can help us become increasingly exempt from restriction with regard to AI.

Kentucky - The state veterinarians office has shared that they determined as of June 18, that they realize the negligible risk of homing pigeon race activity and we are allowed to proceed as usual without restriction.

We do not have updates from other states to date.

*


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

ssyyb2 said:


> Any updates on the Topeka?


The Indian Head combine now has arthurization to drive through Iowa and release in Topeka. I guess the Mid-West race is on for some clubs with the proper paperwork. Not so sure what would happen if a bird gets lost on in a neighboring state since we will be flying over some.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

ERIC K said:


> The Indian Head combine now has arthurization to drive through Iowa and release in Topeka. I guess the Mid-West race is on for some clubs with the proper paperwork. Not so sure what would happen if a bird gets lost on in a neighboring state since we will be flying over some.


We talked about it at last basketing and as far as everyone had heard it was still going on. But none of us really can race in it so we dont worry all that much about it. Good luck everyone who does.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Got this today. Gary is from Wisconsin and a board member of the Midwest homing pigeon club that produces the race from Topeka.

> Good evening. Here is the current information on the Midwest Classic Race for 2015. Please pass on to all club members. We have authorization from Kansas and Iowa to drive thru Iowa and enter Kansas to get to Topeka to release the race. We cannot drive or release in Missouri. The requirements for us to release at Topeka are as follows. We need from each loft a print off of birds entered in the race. This sheet needs the address and phone number of the flyer. No loft names. This can be a Tauris, Unikon or similar printout with the address and phone number written on the sheet. Sheets from each flyer then must accompany the driver hauling the birds to Topeka. At Topeka sheets must be given to the Midwest liberator prior to release. Our liberator drives the blue Wisconsin Pigeon truck. All of this information is on our web site www.midwesthpa.com. Closed states will not be allowed to release. State information is on the AU web site and updated as information comes in. Please follow state regulations. www.pigeon.org. I will furnish copies of the authorization emails for drivers hauling birds to Topeka. Please let me know where to send copies. If you have any question please let me know. We have gone to great lengths to try and fly this race so everyone's help is needed. This may be a start in easing some of the restrictions. Thank you. Gary Heindel


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Even Minnesota clubs got permission to transport birds and race. Seams like the fact that pigeons are not carriers of the AI is finally sinking in .


----------



## oldbiskit (Oct 10, 2014)

I do white dove ( white homers) releases in kansas, within a 50 mile radius from my loft, what do I need to do to comply with the flu restrictions? I am in north central Kansas. I am not a member of any racing club, my birds and the few releases are currently a hobby that pays for itself, my birds mainly fly around my yard, the neighborhood and loaf in the tree in my backyard. Can I take them into Nebraska? 
Thank you.


----------



## heeler (Nov 19, 2013)

from all the literature it seems that there should be no effect to your type of business at all unless you <<< transport across state lines and comingle your birds with others>>> from what you said that's not you at all. Good luck with your business.


----------



## oldbiskit (Oct 10, 2014)

Thank you, now I have answers for myself and if anyone else asks. I am surrounded by disappointed 4H'ers looking at cancelled poultry shows and the prospects of using a stuffed animal to show their chicken handling skills. My neighbors for whom my wedding and funeral releases are for, are farmers and livestock producers ( not poultry), who nevertheless, know the headache and cost of starting over.
I am grateful for the updates here and at the Racing pigeon union site as well. my state extension offices website are of course all about poultry. I'm not a racer (yet!) but am in solidarity with you and am sorry for the headaches and extra cost you all have encountered.
St. Francis, please pray for the health of our birds!
Lord, please give our lawmakers common sense.
Amen


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Where abouts in Kansas are you located?


----------



## oldbiskit (Oct 10, 2014)

I am in Jewell county.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

I gotcha, I'm in Manhattan. I fly with the topeka club. I dont know if there is a club close to you.


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

My combine just had a meeting with the State Vet that is responsible for our race territory. We presented 4 studies with the proof pigeons should be exempt from the ban although they are listed as poultry. It kept coming back to what if they would get the infected feces on there feet while racing. He said he would not be running anymore tests, studies, or meetings concerning the ban until after the fall migration. If this promise is kept, young bird season is gone also.......There is no argument of any value unless pigeons are classified non poultry. Jim


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

That would be extremely frustrating. I feel bad for you guys.


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

I had a little time on my hands this morning and searched why pigeon/squab is listed as poultry with chickens and such. There is no explanation that I can find except for that it is. Is there a scientific reason or could the pigeon be re-classified? Avian influenza is not permanently going away and it is a proven fact pigeons due to their body temp cannot catch or carry the virus except on there feet and feathers the same as hawks. Is there anything to be done to save the sport that seems to be under fire not only by some here, but now from government offices, or do I have too much time to worry about it since we are not racing? Jim


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

pigeonjim said:


> I had a little time on my hands this morning and searched why pigeon/squab is listed as poultry with chickens and such. There is no explanation that I can find except for that it is. Is there a scientific reason or could the pigeon be re-classified? Avian influenza is not permanently going away and it is a proven fact pigeons due to their body temp cannot catch or carry the virus except on there feet and feathers the same as hawks. Is there anything to be done to save the sport that seems to be under fire not only by some here, but now from government offices, or do I have too much time to worry about it since we are not racing? Jim


The concern with AF is that it might will can jump species. If it were only limited to poultry there never would have been people infected. And there were.
If the birds are kept separate species wise the the chance of AF jumping is greatly reduced. And I believe that is why pigeons are included with these advisories.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Pigeon Jim....I assume your meeting was with the Ohio USDA,and not WV.....Alamo


----------



## flight (Dec 29, 2011)

NY State Dept of Agriculture lists poultry as follows.
(t) Poultry means domesticated fowl, including chickens, turkeys, waterfowl and
game birds, except doves and pigeons. At least for once NY has is right.


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Alamo said:


> Pigeon Jim....I assume your meeting was with the Ohio USDA,and not WV.....Alamo


Yes, it was Ohio. They are the second largest chicken egg producing state in the U.S.and they said there first commitment is to the industry. What is WV saying? Are you still training or racing?


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi Jim,
WVa USDA is having a meeting within the next few days...If they cancel their ban,as Kentucky has done,we can race our birds from Parkersburg,Ripley,Huntington,Owinsville,and Lexington,as our release points....
If not,we probably will be racing a north course out of Pa & NY...Can`t train until I know which way we are going...1st race 8/23...so still plenty of time yet to train...Alamo


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

I just got off the phone with good news Alamo. 

I called the Dept of Agriculture concerning the ban and was directed to the responsible person. Jewell Plumbley is the DVM Director/State Veterinarian Animal Health in Moorefield, WV. I explained I was calling as an individual, not an organization. I explained my keeping and training methods and how I race them. I also told her my interpretation of the WV State definition of poultry which is a domesticated bird used for human consumption and she agreed. She said the way I intend to use my birds as a sport whether training or racing was not affected by the ban in the State of WV and I could continue as is within the State. She warned that I should follow other State laws if going across State lines, but in WV I could do as I pleased with no restrictions of any kind.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

Indiana has put the all clear out for racing!!! Yahoo young birds,, its on now!!!!!!


----------



## Brown Family Lofts (Jun 26, 2013)

Indiana removed all birds. Made it clear only poultry is affected by ban. Pigeon racing in indiana is free to resume as of today.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

*THANKS Pigeon Jim.....Very happy about this...*......
Already e-mailed all members,and posted your info on our web site....Alamo


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

*OHIO all clear ... for now....*

With no confirmed cases in Ohio and no immediate threat of a Highly Pathogenic Avian Influenza (avian flu) outbreak, the Ohio Department of Agriculture rescinded the order prohibiting bird shows on December 17, 2015. However, poultry and bird owners must remain vigilant and cautious in order to protect the health of their flocks during migration seasons.



http://www.agri.ohio.gov/public_docs/news/2015/12.17.15 ODA Lifts Bird Exhibition Ban FINAL.pdf

http://www.agri.ohio.gov/public_docs/news/2015/Avian Influenza exhibits biosecurity FS.pdf


----------

